# dhcpcd fills syslog

## vlynd

Running dhcpcd-9.4.0-r1, my syslog is full of dhcpcd-messages. In fact, almost every entry was written by it:

```
localhost dhcpcd[4816]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

localhost dhcpcd[4816]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds
```

You would think that the next message appears after 86400 seconds (24 hours) but they re-appear after circa 10 minutes.

After checking "man 5 dhcpcd.conf" even if I set a logfile, it will write to syslog.

Is there a way to reduce the amount of messages written? This also looks to me as if something is not correctly configured.

/etc/dhcpcd.conf (comments removed)

```

duid

persistent

vendorclassid

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search

option classless_static_routes

option interface_mtu

option host_name

option rapid_commit

require dhcp_server_identifier

slaac private
```

----------

## UberLord

Could you add debug to /etc/dhcpcd.conf, restart dhcpcd and try to get a little more context? I'm looking for a DHCPv6 action dhcpcd does to get the reply.

In theory you only get that informational message if the prior message was different from the current.

You can remove debug once you have some context.

----------

## vlynd

Sure, here is a part of syslog with debug enabled:

```

Aug  1 13:28:20 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:28:20 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:28:20 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -896345254 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:28:20 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -896345254 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:28:21 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:28:21 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  1 13:28:21 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:28:21 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:28:21 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: pid -119731678 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:28:21 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: pid -119731678 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:03 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:03 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:03 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -896345254 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:03 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -896345254 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:04 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:04 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:04 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:04 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:04 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: pid -119731678 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:04 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: pid -119731678 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost start-stop-daemon: Will stop /sbin/dhcpcd

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: tun0: removing interface

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -896345254 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -896345254 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: tun0: deleting route to 192.168.100.0/24

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: removing interface

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: deleting address 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: deleting route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid 0 deleted address 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: deleting default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -896345254 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: deleting route to 192.168.178.0/24

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: eth0: deleting default route via 192.168.178.1

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -896345254 deleted IP address 192.168.178.41/24

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.178.41

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: probing address 192.168.178.41/24

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[8948]: dhcpcd exited

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25324]: dhcpcd-9.4.0 starting

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: spawned master process on PID 25326

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: udev: starting

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: dev: loaded udev

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: DUID 00:04:d2:c2:85:70:19:55:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: lo: ignoring due to interface type and no config

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: sit0: unsupported interface type 0x308

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks PREINIT

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks CARRIER

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks PREINIT

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks CARRIER

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: IAID c2:d2:55:19

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: delaying IPv6 router solicitation for 1.0 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: delaying IPv4 for 0.3 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: IAID 74:75:6e:30

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: delaying IPv6 router solicitation for 0.4 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: using static address 192.168.100.11/24

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: adding IP address 192.168.100.11/24 destination 192.168.100.11

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: adding route to 192.168.100.0/24

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks STATIC

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: using hwaddr 70:85:c2:d2:55:19

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: reading lease: /var/lib/dhcpcd/eth0.lease

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.178.41

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: sending REQUEST (xid 0xaecd4d24), next in 4.4 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.178.41 from 192.168.178.1

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: probing address 192.168.178.41/24

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: probing for 192.168.178.41

Aug  1 13:36:53 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: ARP probing 192.168.178.41 (1 of 3), next in 1.5 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: sending Router Solicitation

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: sending Router Solicitation

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: Router Advertisement from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding address 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pltime 1216 seconds, vltime 7200 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: waiting for Router Advertisement DAD to complete

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: dhcp6_openudp: Address already in use

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: dhcp6_start1: Address already in use

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -1255761304 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:54 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pid -119731678 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: ARP probing 192.168.178.41 (2 of 3), next in 1.5 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: Router Advertisement from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding address 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pltime 1215 seconds, vltime 7200 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: waiting for Router Advertisement DAD to complete

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pid -119731678 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -1255761304 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:55 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pid -119731678 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:36:56 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: Router Advertisement DAD completed

Aug  1 13:36:56 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks ROUTERADVERT

Aug  1 13:36:56 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:36:56 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: ARP probing 192.168.178.41 (3 of 3), next in 2.0 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:57 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: sending Router Solicitation

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: leased 192.168.178.41 for 864000 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding route to 192.168.178.0/24

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.178.1

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: DAD completed for 192.168.178.41

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: leased 192.168.178.41 for 864000 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: renew in 432000 seconds, rebind in 756000 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: writing lease: /var/lib/dhcpcd/eth0.lease

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.178.41/24 broadcast 192.168.178.255

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding route to 192.168.178.0/24

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.178.1

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -1255761304 deleted route to 192.168.178.0/24

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -1255761304 deleted default route via 192.168.178.1

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: ARP announcing 192.168.178.41 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

Aug  1 13:36:58 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks BOUND

Aug  1 13:37:00 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: ARP announcing 192.168.178.41 (2 of 2)

Aug  1 13:37:02 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: sending Router Solicitation

Aug  1 13:37:06 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: tun0: no IPv6 Routers available

Aug  1 13:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: Router Advertisement from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding address 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pltime 1800 seconds, vltime 7200 seconds

Aug  1 13:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks ROUTERADVERT

Aug  1 13:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -1255761304 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: pid -1255761304 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pid -11 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pid -119731678 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:42:12 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

```

Restarting dhcpcd with debug enabled:

```

rc-service dhcpcd restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

dhcpcd-9.4.0 starting

spawned master process on PID 25326

udev: starting

dev: loaded udev

DUID 00:04:d2:c2:85:70:19:55:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00

lo: ignoring due to interface type and no config

sit0: unsupported interface type 0x308

eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks PREINIT

eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks CARRIER

tun0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks PREINIT

tun0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks CARRIER

eth0: IAID c2:d2:55:19

eth0: delaying IPv6 router solicitation for 1.0 seconds

eth0: delaying IPv4 for 0.3 seconds

tun0: IAID 74:75:6e:30

tun0: delaying IPv6 router solicitation for 0.4 seconds

tun0: using static address 192.168.100.11/24

tun0: adding IP address 192.168.100.11/24 destination 192.168.100.11

tun0: adding route to 192.168.100.0/24

tun0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks STATIC                                                                                                                                                                                                    

```

----------

## UberLord

```
Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pid -11 deleted route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64

Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[25326]: eth0: pid -119731678 deleted default route via fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49 
```

Looks to me like there are two instances on of dhcpcd competing for eth0.

Paste the output of `ps axu | grep dhcpcd`

----------

## vlynd

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Aug  1 13:42:11 localhost dhcpcd[4831]: eth0: adding route to 2003:e7:ef4f:6900::/64
> 
> ...

 

Looks like there's only one tough:

```

ps axu | grep dhcpcd

root      4818  0.0  0.0   2916  2184 ?        S    13:52   0:00 dhcpcd: eth0 [ip4] [ip6]

root     24526  0.0  0.0   8116  2200 pts/0    S+   21:53   0:00 grep dhcpcd

```

----------

## UberLord

Hmmm. I am now confused because according to your process list dhcpcd was started explicitly for eth0, but you also posted starting the dhcpcd service which covers all interfaces.

Are you using net.eth0 alongside the dhcpcd service as that's asking for trouble.

----------

## vlynd

Actually I should be only using net.eth0. Checked rc-service dhcpcd status and the service is stopped. rc-update del dhcpcd tells me, that it's not set up for autostart.

```

# rc-update -v|grep eth0

             net.eth0 |      default                           

# rc-update -v|grep dhcpcd

               dhcpcd |                                        

```

In my /etc/conf.d/net I got: 

```
config_eth0="dhcp"
```

Some more syslog info:

```

Aug  3 08:57:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: Router Advertisement from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  3 08:57:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: adding address 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 08:57:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: pltime 1800 seconds, vltime 7200 seconds

Aug  3 08:57:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 08:57:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks ROUTERADVERT

Aug  3 08:57:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: requesting DHCPv6 information

Aug  3 08:57:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: delaying INFORM6 (xid 0x6fed7a), next in 1.0 seconds

Aug  3 08:57:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 08:57:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: broadcasting INFORM6 (xid 0x6fed7a), next in 1.1 seconds

Aug  3 08:57:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  3 08:57:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  3 08:57:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: writing lease: /var/lib/dhcpcd/eth0.lease6

Aug  3 08:57:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks INFORM6

Aug  3 08:57:12 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 09:05:38 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: Router Advertisement from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  3 09:05:38 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: adding address 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 09:05:38 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: pltime 1292 seconds, vltime 7200 seconds

Aug  3 09:05:38 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 09:05:38 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks ROUTERADVERT

Aug  3 09:05:38 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: requesting DHCPv6 information

Aug  3 09:05:38 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: delaying INFORM6 (xid 0xd01621), next in 1.1 seconds

Aug  3 09:05:39 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 09:05:39 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: broadcasting INFORM6 (xid 0xd01621), next in 1.1 seconds

Aug  3 09:05:39 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  3 09:05:39 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  3 09:05:39 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: writing lease: /var/lib/dhcpcd/eth0.lease6

Aug  3 09:05:39 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks INFORM6

Aug  3 09:05:40 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 09:12:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: Router Advertisement from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  3 09:12:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: adding address 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 09:12:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: pltime 1800 seconds, vltime 7200 seconds

Aug  3 09:12:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 09:12:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks ROUTERADVERT

Aug  3 09:12:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: requesting DHCPv6 information

Aug  3 09:12:10 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: delaying INFORM6 (xid 0x5e433c), next in 1.0 seconds

Aug  3 09:12:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

Aug  3 09:12:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: broadcasting INFORM6 (xid 0x5e433c), next in 1.0 seconds

Aug  3 09:12:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  3 09:12:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  3 09:12:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: writing lease: /var/lib/dhcpcd/eth0.lease6

Aug  3 09:12:11 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: executing: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks INFORM6

Aug  3 09:12:12 localhost dhcpcd[4818]: eth0: sending NA for 2003:e7:ef4f:6900:7285:c2ff:fed2:5519/64

```

----------

## Zucca

 *vlynd wrote:*   

> Actually I should be only using net.eth0.

 If you use the netifrc scripts to handle your eth0, then you need to blacklist eth0 in dhcpcd config. But to make your life much easier, just disable net.eth0 and let dhcpcd handle eth0? Then you can unmerge netifrc.

... or do it the other way around. Ether way you avoid the hassle if you just use one or the other.

----------

## vlynd

Okay, so now I removed the net.* scripts and re-emerged openrc withouth the netirc flag according to the wiki.

But it still happens:

```

rc-config list | grep 'wpa_supplicant\|dhcpcd\|net\.'

  dhcpcd

```

```

Aug  5 17:35:45 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  5 17:35:45 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  5 17:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  5 17:42:10 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  5 17:51:17 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  5 17:51:17 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  5 17:57:10 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  5 17:57:10 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  5 18:06:14 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  5 18:06:14 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  5 18:12:10 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  5 18:12:10 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

Aug  5 18:18:04 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: REPLY6 received from fe80::9ec7:a6ff:fe08:8a49

Aug  5 18:18:04 localhost dhcpcd[4625]: eth0: refresh in 86400 seconds

```

----------

## UberLord

Please open an issue about this at https://github.com/NetworkConfiguration/dhcpcd/

I'm going on holiday tomrrow and will likely forget about this while there!

Note to self - the issue needs fixing here: https://github.com/NetworkConfiguration/dhcpcd/blob/master/src/dhcp6.c#L3049

----------

## vlynd

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Please open an issue about this at https://github.com/NetworkConfiguration/dhcpcd/
> 
> I'm going on holiday tomrrow and will likely forget about this while there!
> 
> Note to self - the issue needs fixing here: https://github.com/NetworkConfiguration/dhcpcd/blob/master/src/dhcp6.c#L3049

 

Done  :Smile: 

----------

